# Embarc Whistler



## PaulaC (Dec 29, 2017)

Anyone stay here recently?  Do the units have washer/dryers and fireplaces?  We will be staying after finishing a cruise, so laundry facilities are important.  Since there are just 2 of us, we could probably manage in a studio, if there are laundry areas for our use.  It appears there is no restaurant on the property, so any nearby recommendations would be helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## PrairieGirl (Dec 30, 2017)

PaulaC said:


> Anyone stay here recently?  Do the units have washer/dryers and fireplaces?  We will be staying after finishing a cruise, so laundry facilities are important.  Since there are just 2 of us, we could probably manage in a studio, if there are laundry areas for our use.  It appears there is no restaurant on the property, so any nearby recommendations would be helpful.  Thanks!



Stayed in a 2br lock-off unit in late May.  The one bedroom side of this unit had a stacking washer/dryer in a closet off the kitchen.  Gas fireplace in the living room.  Wonderful resort in every way.  Easy to walk into the Village for lots of dining options. Actually, the coffee shop/bakery on the main floor of the Fairmont across the street had fabulous offerings (but not for supper) and not excessively expensive either.


----------



## cd5 (Jan 1, 2018)

Studios don't have washer/dryer.


----------



## PaulaC (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info.  After a bit more research, we have decided that we would prefer a one bedroom.  We are looking forward to our visit and would appreciate any and all suggestions on restaurants, things to do (September) and the surrounding area.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Feb 8, 2018)

It’s right next to Four Seasons and Fairmont Chateau, which offered excellent local cuisine. I also found a local Japanese market in the market plaza who made fresh tray of sushi which we brought home. They also made take out ramen. A liquor store is right across the plaza and in a pinch for time, it has its own market with produce on the ground level.


----------



## jlp879 (Feb 8, 2018)

September is a wonderful time of year for hiking.  There is an abundance of natural wonders in the Whistler area and that is a time of year that you won't have to worry about snow in high altitudes for hiking.  There is lift-access hiking as well as many trails around the village and Rainbow Lake.  Enjoy the natural beauty of the area!

https://www.whistler.com/blog/post/2017/07/19/9-whistler-walks-hikes-try-summer/


----------

